# Remove the ox



## tommaguzzi (12 Jul 2015)

Today I overtook the iron ox's 1606 miles for the year.
when a weekend warrior like me who only started riding again at the end of april after returning from an injury which kept me off the road for 7 months can get closer to the record then i think it's time he was removed from the competion.


----------

